# afci/ service changes



## pwood (Jul 16, 2010)

i have not seen the 2008 nec but i understand afci's for all 15 and 20 amp circuits. what are others requiring for a service change out? compliance with the afci snake oil?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a hit-and-miss.  Some AHJs require them, some don't.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 16, 2010)

For just an electrical service change I don't see where the NEC requires that the existing branch circuits are now required to be AFCI protected.

Chris


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 17, 2010)

About the only time I require an upgrade to an AFCI breaker is when there is a replacement or new installation of the branch circuit as invited under the Administrative Section for Additions, Alterations and the Existing Building and Structures  Sections for Repairs and Alterations.  Of course this is contingent on what your jurisdiction has adopted.


----------

